# auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi liebe angelfreunde,

Ich wollte noch im dezember auf plattfisch angeln gehen 
im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee 
ich suche hafen in dem man keine große wurfweiten erzielen muss

ich danke um euren rat 


euer Platti |wavey:


----------



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*Im Norden auf plattfische*

Hi liebe angelfreunde,

Ich wollte noch im dezember auf plattfisch angeln gehen 
im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee 
ich suche hafen in dem man keine große wurfweiten erzielen muss

ich danke um euren rat 


euer Platti |wavey:


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im Norden auf plattfische*

Hallo Platti
Mensch,wenn Du aus Lübeck kommst bietet sich doch
Travemünde an.(Priwall)
Gruß
Esox 1960


----------



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im Norden auf plattfische*

ok danke


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im Norden auf plattfische*

Seebruecke Weissenhaus und in der Woche Großenbroder Mole habe ich besonders bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen schon gut Plattfisch gefangen. LG C.


----------



## Platti 01 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im Norden auf plattfische*

danke


----------



## djoerni (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im norden auf butt?*

kiel oder seebrücken. Weissenhaus zum Beispiel. Solltest aber besser mal im Brandungsbereich posten.


----------



## Norbi (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im norden auf butt?*

Hat Er doch djoerni,bin froh das Er nicht bei uns im Zandertread gepostet hat


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee*

hab den trööt mal umbenannt...


----------



## Platti 01 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee*

ok danke jungs


----------



## Platti 01 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Im Norden auf plattfische*

was glaubt ihr wie weit muss man von der mole-grossenbrode werfen ???


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee*



Jose schrieb:


> hab den trööt mal umbenannt...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276483

Kannst wohl auch gleich noch welche zusammenführen...


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee*

Also in Großenbrode kannst Du zu beiden Seiten fischen. Einmal in die Fahrrinne, also in Laufrichtung rechts. Da spielt die Wurfweite keine große Rolle. Je nach Strömung reicht Aalgeschirr bis Pilkgeschirr, sprich bei ruhigem Wetter 50 bis 100 Gramm, während oder nach starken Winden bis 200 Gramm. In 30 Meter Entfernung angelst Du im Fahrwasser auf 3 bis 5 Meter Wassertiefe. Das Blei am besten so wählen, das es noch ein wenig wandert, das funktioniert meist recht gut. Einfache Rutenständer finden im Sand halt. Auf der anderen, der Seeseite, ist tendenziell Brandungsgeschirr notwendig. Durch die Steinschüttung ist man ohne lange Ruten kaum in der Lage, hängerfrei zu fischen, geschweige denn, Fische zu landen. Mindestens 60 bis 80 Meter, eher mehr haben Fisch gebracht. Es ist ein Dreibein notwendig, da Beton-Asphaltdeich! Am Wochenende ist die Fahrinnenseite teilweise belegt wie beim Heringsangeln, also kein großer Spaß. Ich habe im letzten Winter bei 1,5 Grad Wassertemperatur zweimal jeweils über 1o Butt auf der Seeseite gefangen, ca 50 m rechts von den Netzpfählen. Zu bedenken ist der sehr lange Weg bis an den Mohlenkopf, also entweder Rolly oder leichtes Gepäck mitnehmen. Der Weg zur Brücke in Weißenhaus ist übrigens auch nicht ohne..., aber genau deshalb nicht so überlaufen wie Schönberg oder Grömitz. Butt läuft insgesamt zur Zeit eher mühsam. Wenn es Dein Gerät zulässt, würde ich eher am Strand angeln gehen. Meist ist das auch mit Wurfweiten um 60 Meter erfolgreicher, als sich auf irgendwelche Seebrücken zu stellen, wo jeden Tag geangelt wird. Wurfweite wird total überbewertet. Wenn das Waser angetrübt ist, kommen die Fische dicht ans Ufer. Das Erlebnis Strandangeln ist einfach viel intensiver. Versuch doch mal, je nach Wind, Dazendorf am Parkplatz, Rosenfelde oder Pelzerhaken Steilküste, da ist auch mit wenig Wurfweite relativ gute Chance auf Fisch.

Petri Heil, C.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: auf plattfisch im umkreis von schleswig holstein in der ostsee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276483
> 
> Kannst wohl auch gleich noch welche zusammenführen...



danke, ist passiert


----------

